# DSG went into neutral while driving



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

My DSG very quickly went into neutral yesterday and then immediately went back into gear while cruising at ~40 mph yesterday. In the DIS to the right of where I had my instant MPG displayed something flashed momentarily but it went away so quickly I wasn't able to see what it was. 

This is the first hiccup my car has had in almost 30k miles. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

You might have better luck with questions regarding the DSG here... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?988-DSG-and-S-tronic-Transmission-Forum


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> My DSG very quickly went into neutral yesterday and then immediately went back into gear while cruising at ~40 mph yesterday. In the DIS to the right of where I had my instant MPG displayed something flashed momentarily but it went away so quickly I wasn't able to see what it was.
> 
> This is the first hiccup my car has had in almost 30k miles. Has this happened to anyone else?


my brother said to have ur tranny fluid changed asap. symptom of bad or dirty fluid. u know the dsg need more frequent changes, like at 25k.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> my brother said to have ur tranny fluid changed asap. symptom of bad or dirty fluid. u know the dsg need more frequent changes, like at 25k.


This

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Having come from Non-DSG Dubs in my '07 Passat and '06 Jetta, I can say that there are differences and frankly, I'm not confident the DSG is really a benefit. In fact there is one difference which is very annoying with my new 2013 Bug with DSG. 

I tend to use the paddle shifters quite often, particularly for downshifting before coming to a progressive stop. In my non-DSG '07 Passat this worked quite well and resulted in my brakes looking _practically_ new after 70,000 miles. 

In the Bug I can't downshift without the transmission racing the engine slightly before it shifts into the lower gear. It's a very unnatural and funky process and disparages me from using it. Not sure if this is simply characteristic of the DSG or something else. Since the process is very consistent and all other functions seem okay I'm not sure if I have a problem or not.

Overall, I have learned to appreciate the benefits of an automatic transmission in city stop n' go traffic although it would've been helpful to test drive a manual TDI before signing the contract. However, there were none to be found and frankly I didn't even think about it.:facepalm:


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> In the Bug I can't downshift without the transmission racing the engine slightly before it shifts into the lower gear. It's a very unnatural and funky process and disparages me from using it. Not sure if this is simply characteristic of the DSG or something else. Since the process is very consistent and all other functions seem okay I'm not sure if I have a problem or not.


This is the "automatic rev matching" feature. Same thing as doing a heel & toe downshift in a manual. Prevents the car from lurching as the lower gear is engaged, because the engine will already be turning at the proper speed. Don't worry - enjoy!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Dave, that makes perfect sense I needed to hear that! :thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

The thread Cadenza mentions earlier has this information regarding conditions similar to yours. 

Granted, this is an older DSG recall (that didn't apply to our cars) but sounds like it could be something that should be considered on your vehicle. 

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Volkswagen of America is recalling 13,500 vehicles to fix problems with a dual-clutch transmission that could lead to a warning on the dashboard.

The recall affects 2009 model year and a limited number of 2010 Jetta, Jetta SportsWagen, GTI and Eos vehicles built between September 2008 and August 2009. *Volkswagen says some of the vehicles could have a faulty temperature sensor in the transmission, which could lead to the warning lamp lighting up on the dashboard. They said in rare cases, the transmission could shift into neutral.*

Volkswagen officials say there have been no crashes or injuries reported. Owners will have their vehicles inspected and repaired if necessary. Customers can call (800) 444-8982 for more information.

(Copyright 2009 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)

AP-NY-08-20-09 0946EDT

08-20-2009 13:46UTC


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Saber -

You probably heard that brake pads & rotors are cheaper than clutch / clutch discs. That applies to auto trans and DSG too but they are wet clutch packs and sit inside the tranny. Unless you're having fun at a track, engine braking does wear down the friction material faster. In the DSG, there's no torque convertor so the clutch packs absorb all the force and wear out even at a faster pace. Thus the need for more frequent fluid & filter change. 

Clutch packs: http://www.cdxetextbook.com/trans/auto/servosClutches/clutchpack.html

VW has DSGs with dry clutch packs that require less maintenance but they're available only with lower powertrains.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

plex03 said:


> The thread Cadenza mentions earlier has this information regarding conditions similar to yours.
> 
> Granted, this is an older DSG recall (that didn't apply to our cars) but sounds like it could be something that should be considered on your vehicle.
> 
> ...


 
I remember the whole debacle with the early DSGs and I haven't heard much else after that which is why I felt comfortable buying a DSG this time around. Sure as hell hope this doesn't keep happening with the wife and kids in the car.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

This happened to me this afternoon! I was at a stop sign... stopped... was slowly accelerating... then the engine got very loud but did not seem to be moving the car... let off the gas because it sounded like I was flooring the car (and I wasn't). It only happened that one time and I didn't see any lights on the dash... however I wasn't really looking for any. 

I'm so unimpressed with this DSG. Considering the other issues I've had with it, I don't ever want another one. 

Please do not tell me it's the fluid that needs changing... at 6K miles! 

I will keep an eye on it... I fully expect something to fail eventually. It ain't right. But I'm sure the service department would tell me it's acting normal.


----------

